# Ship, store, or sell



## drew2016 (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm getting a little ahead of myself as I just did an interview and am awaiting a job offer, I just keep thinking of the move I will be making. There are some items I don't really want to sell if I move to the UAE and was wondering if it would be worth shipping or if I should store them. 

My main concerns are bicycles, dive gear, and my truck

My truck is only two months old so I would take a big loss if I sell it. What are the import requirements on shipping a vehicle (US spec) to the UAE? Does anyone have some links so I can research it myself?

I've traveled with a bike internationally before, that was a huge PITA. Is there a road or mountain cycling scene there or are the roads not that safe for cyclists? With the heat I"m guessing not a lot of people mountain bike. Its hot here in AZ most people ride in the winter and the trails are not that bad.

I'm hoping to get some diving in while there it just seems a waste to buy new gear when I already have all the kit. I found one company that does dive tours I also read that the water is polluted with not a lot of life. Is scuba a good hobby to pursue while there or should I just put it on hold?

A few scattered thoughts any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

drew2016 said:


> I'm getting a little ahead of myself as I just did an interview and am awaiting a job offer, I just keep thinking of the move I will be making. There are some items I don't really want to sell if I move to the UAE and was wondering if it would be worth shipping or if I should store them.
> 
> My main concerns are bicycles, dive gear, and my truck
> 
> My truck is only two months old so I would take a big loss if I sell it. What are the import requirements on shipping a vehicle (US spec) to the UAE? Does anyone have some links so I can research it myself?


In terms of shipping your truck, see my posts here and here. While I found it more than financially worth it to ship my car, it was a pain to fully complete the process. 



drew2016 said:


> I've traveled with a bike internationally before, that was a huge PITA. Is there a road or mountain cycling scene there or are the roads not that safe for cyclists? With the heat I"m guessing not a lot of people mountain bike. Its hot here in AZ most people ride in the winter and the trails are not that bad.


It's hot (especially now), but I still see people riding – hell, I am out there running. In AD, there are not many (if any) good trails – I would say it’s more road biking. Maybe in Al Ain, or up north in RAK you might find some decent trails to ride on, so it might not be worth it. Maybe those who bike can chime in.



drew2016 said:


> I'm hoping to get some diving in while there it just seems a waste to buy new gear when I already have all the kit. I found one company that does dive tours I also read that the water is polluted with not a lot of life. Is scuba a good hobby to pursue while there or should I just put it on hold?


True the Gulf isn’t that great for diving from what I hear. However, on the other side in the Gulf of Oman, Indian Ocean and in the straight it is better. I know a few people who dive and they say it’s pretty good.



drew2016 said:


> A few scattered thoughts any help would be appreciated.


Hope this helps...


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

drew2016 said:


> I'm getting a little ahead of myself as I just did an interview and am awaiting a job offer, I just keep thinking of the move I will be making. There are some items I don't really want to sell if I move to the UAE and was wondering if it would be worth shipping or if I should store them.
> 
> My main concerns are bicycles, dive gear, and my truck
> 
> ...


Not sure what you are exactly looking for but this is what I did. I just retired from active duty and was offered 1 yr in storage at the Gov't's expense. I/we sold everything that we just didn't need/want. Gave away a ton of clothes to the homeless (cold South Dakota winters) and tossed the rest that didn't need to go to storage. Yes, our dive gear (2 complete sets) are sitting there. Sold my 2007 Nissan Pathfinder, got rid of our phones, and anything else connecting me to the US. The only thing I have is a bank account. We thought it would just be the easiest. After all, we may never go back to the US. We both like Europe and may decide to give our children a different look on life. Not just McDonalds and Wal Mart.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have stored items for nearly three items. Including a car, truck and two motorcycles sitting inbetween the vehicles, with boxes and some furniture thrown in  I never thought I would be here this long. Not sure at this point if it was worth keeping my vehicles but every time I go home, sure is nice to have my stuff. I got rid of a $15k aquarium setup when I came over for next to nothing, and now looking at prices to replace... thinking that was quite dumb and would of only been a bit more to have a larger storage unit. Plus I wouldnt of had to get rid of my third motorcycle if it was bigger  

Is your truck paid off? If it is, I wouldnt take the hit and would just ship it over here, if your visa is not in abu dhabi. People will talk about GCC spec, but if from the usa, it doesnt matter as our vehicles are made able to withstand the temps in southern usa so it will be fine here. 

Bring the bike. There are a number of groups you can join. And if you get here, and want a bike, will be crazy expensive to replace the same one you have. 

Diving isnt bad on the other side of the uae. If you have your own gear, you can just rent a tank or buy a tank and just do refills and it can be a cheapish thing to do on the weekends. The uae government has programs going in different areas that they are trying to rebuild their marine life. Interesting if you are into that sort of thing. Locals are friendly, find one with a boat is my suggestion


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I came with one big suitcase and I start off storing my stuff in the UK when I came to Abu Dhabi. A young family member had use of my car. After I realised over a year later I would be staying a lot longer than I originally expected, I sold everything. If your car is not GCC spec then definitely don't ship it as registering it will be difficult/expensive. You are better off cutting your losses and selling it now. For household effects and furniture I think it is not cost effective to ship items at your own cost, but if your employer will pay then it might be worth shipping.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just an FYI, if it is a Ford, Dodge, or Chevy truck and you ditch it to come by a new one here... you will pay more because there are monopolies of dealerships where only one familiy tends to own that car brand in this country and they can mark it up quite a bit and then once you start looking at them, you will open the door to find many of them were built in the usa, shipped over here.... No difference in build to GCC and made for usa specs.


----------



## drew2016 (Jul 31, 2012)

I need to wait on the visa before I can make any decisions on shipping the truck. I know it can handle the temps, the high in PHX is going to be 107F/42C and we are having a cool spell. The truck is basically an expensive mountain bike transport system there are alternatives. I just need to see how the new life is going to work out before I try and fit some of the old routines into it.


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

drew2016 said:


> I need to wait on the visa before I can make any decisions on shipping the truck. I know it can handle the temps, the high in PHX is going to be 107F/42C and we are having a cool spell. The truck is basically an expensive mountain bike transport system there are alternatives. I just need to see how the new life is going to work out before I try and fit some of the old routines into it.


Hey there Drew,

I went through the same moving nightmare two months ago. I had very nice furniture in a two bedroom apartment and thought would bring them along to UAE. I asked for a quote from Crown Intl. Movers (I guess they have branches in a lot f countries), they asked about 9000USD to move my things from Turkey to UAE. And it is not even that far as the US you know. 

What I did was I sold some stuff ans stored everything else in a reliable and well taken care of storage company (for like 110EUR per month with insurance ), I spared important stuff to be shipped here separately (when I have time I will bring them along as extra luggage with Qatar airways for 7EUR per kg, which is better than via a movers company and go through all customs and authorization letters). At the end, I came here with two luggages only. 

About the car, I would also suggest you would store it at least for 6 months to see if your job is secured and you liked it in here and you will stay here for sure. Otherwise, you would go through all that trouble and cost and in case you don't like it in here, would end up doing the same to take the truck back to US again. Just to be on the safe side...  Best of luck!


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

AEE12 said:


> Hey there Drew,
> 
> I went through the same moving nightmare two months ago. I had very nice furniture in a two bedroom apartment and thought would bring them along to UAE. I asked for a quote from Crown Intl. Movers (I guess they have branches in a lot f countries), they asked about 9000USD to move my things from Turkey to UAE. And it is not even that far as the US you know.
> 
> ...


Just so you know, I am not ın the UAE yet. Stıll waıtıng on my securıty clearance. Now, I am ın Adana wıth my wıfe and famıly. 

9000$ USD from Turkey to UAE!?!? Cok para....


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Bounty Hunter said:


> Just so you know, I am not ın the UAE yet. Stıll waıtıng on my securıty clearance. Now, I am ın Adana wıth my wıfe and famıly.
> 
> 9000$ USD from Turkey to UAE!?!? Cok para....


Hahha! Cok para, that's true! That's why I chose not to ship anything and bought everything new in here, and it cost like half of the shipping quote! Good luck in Adana, I guess it should be very humid and hot at the moment, but hey, this place is just the same if not worse in terms of heat at the moment...


----------

